# For all those taking any class and dosage of anticonvulsants



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

What specific visual/psychological symptoms did you have before taking medication and what improvements, if any, have you noticed since taking anticonvulsants.

Basically, I'd like to know, with as much specificity as possible, the nature of your symptoms and to what degree that changed after taking medication. Any infomration would be appreciated.


----------



## humptydumpty25 (Apr 27, 2006)

depakote\paxil\ and w whole bunch of other drugs caused me having an extremely severe episode of psychosis. which had never happened to me before. i nearly got thrown in jail. the doctors said it was because of all the drugs i was on + stress that i went temporarily insane


----------

